# Jerry Sloan passes away



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Very sad day for Utah and anyone who's a Jazz fan. Thank you Jerry.

https://www.nba.com/jazz/history/jerry-sloan?wid=homepagehero


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Certainly one of the all time greats.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

RIP Jerry. You’ll be missed.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

As a life long Jazz fan it was hard for me to watch him deteriorate like he did. I’m glad his suffering is over. 

The image painted in my mind of him was when he ran to mid court with arms in the air to grab Stockton and Malone when Stockton drained that 3 to beat Houston and take the jazz to the finals. I remember being surprised by that. I always thought he was the most hardass coach ever and it was awesome to see him celebrate like that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

RIP Jerry ,You are a legend.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

RIP! Made the Jazz the team they are today!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

RIP Coach Sloan!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I sat next to Jerry in first class on a flight from Atlanta to SLC. He was a great basketball coach but a terrible conversationalist.


.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I sat next to Jerry in first class on a flight from Atlanta to SLC. He was a great basketball coach but a terrible conversationalist.
> 
> .


I would have thought two Illinois country boys would have had a lot to talk about. I bet he would have had something to say if you brought up some of your favorite recipes like sparrow surprise. 

RIP coach.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I did not grow up a Jazz fan. I have spent most of my years cheering against them, actually. 

But man, you just had to love Jerry Sloan. He was the just the best. I’m glad he’s freed from the grips of that awful disease. He was one of a kind.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

He was a great individual, coach, ambassador of the game, and VERY strict! He had become a shell of the Man that he was during his last years fighting an awful draining disease. RIP


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Probably one of my favorite stories of the man


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1263848813892165632


----------

